# ** The Ultimate PCT - Triptorelin **



## lewishart

Hi chaps

A while back I was reading up on the possible revolutionary effects for PCT using apparently only one shot of Triptorelin.

There wasnt many studies on the subject at the time, ive just revisted it and cant find much more on it.

Does anyone have any studies or news on this subject?

Here is a little read for those who arent really use on the subject who want to know - this is taken from ergo-log.

*Single dose of triptorelin gets bodybuilder's hormones going again*

*Italian endocrinologists managed to restore the natural testosterone production of a bodybuilder whose sex hormone production had shut down after 13 years of taking steroids. All they had to do was give the 34-year-old man a single dose of 100 micrograms triptorelin. An article by the researchers, who work at the University of Brescia, was published recently in Fertility & Sterility.*

















The bodybuilder went to a doctor in September 2008 because he was depressed, had no energy and had lost all interest in sex. He told the doctor he'd been using steroids since he was 21.

The guy took 10-week courses. Typically he would inject a daily 25 mg nandrolone and 25 mg stanozolol for the first 8 weeks, and follow it with 2 weeks of 50 mg mesterolone daily [say: primo]. The following week he would take 50 mg clomid daily, and for the last week he'd inject himself three times with 2000 IE hCG.

Well, that's what the doctors reported. Probably the man took hCG first and clomid after. What's more the doses sound very responsible to us. If bodybuilders tell doctors how much steroids they've been using, in our experience you need to triple the doses.

How many courses the man took each year is also not mentioned in the article.

The bodybuilder did jack up his doses from 2005 to 2008. During the 8 weeks that he injected stanozolol and nandrolone, he also started to use boldenone, injecting an average of 50 mg per day for a period of 3 weeks. And that's where it went wrong, according to the blood tests. The doctors examined the guy in September, but decided to just observe for a few months. A damaged axis often just needs time to recover. But when the doctors examined the bodybuilder's blood again in January 2009, there had been hardly any improvement.










The doctors decided to treat the guy with the GnRH analogue triptorelin. GnRH is a hormone that consists of only 10 amino acids. It is produced in the brain by the hypothalamus and stimulates the production of FSH and LH by the pituitary gland. The hormones travel in the blood to the sex glands, where they get these to produce testosterone.

The bodybuilder responded immediately to the hormone treatment. Within several minutes the concentration of LH and FSH in his blood had risen.










The doctors saw the bodybuilder 10 days later. His energy had returned and the testosterone concentration in his blood had risen to 7 ng/ml. Another three weeks later, his testosterone level was still normal, and his libido had returned too.

Source:

Fertil Steril. 2010 Apr 21. [Epub ahead of print].

More:

Vitamin E protects testes while taking steroids 26.03.2010

Case study: hCG restores testosterone production after steroids use 26.02.2010

Case study: clomid normalises bodybuilder's hormone levels 20.02.2010

Animal study: running reduces effect of steroids on testes 15.02.2010

Getting older? Take anti-oestrogens with your testosterone 22.12.2009

Testicle size worries? Try a course of Nolvadex + Andriol 20.08.2009

Cell doping in the lab 29.07.2009

Recovery from mild nandrolone use takes six months 13.12.2008

Bodybuilder on hCG almost loses last testicle 30.10.2008


----------



## infernal0988

If this is the case then damn sign me up for some :thumb:


----------



## Superhorse

Posts on this before. No one has been able to repeat the single study results in any sort of controlled environment and a lot of the stuff out there seems to be bunk quality so until we have lots of test subjects we are a bit stuck...


----------



## lewishart

Superhorse said:


> Posts on this before. No one has been able to repeat the single study results in any sort of controlled environment and a lot of the stuff out there seems to be bunk quality so until we have lots of test subjects we are a bit stuck...


My thoughts exactly yes...


----------



## capo

This is a copy and paste from another website

GnRH (Triptorelin) - The next generation in PCT and fertility

GnRH (Gonadotropin-releasing hormone) or Triptorelin is actually nothing new. Though, with the results from a new study (I'll get to that later), we are now just realizing its true potential for being a staple in the normal anabolic steroids users recovery or restart. GnRH has actually been used for a long time by horse breeders, and a way to stimulate the anterior pituitary to release follicle-stimulating hormone, or FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - . With this stimulation, the horses became more fertile, and breeding would commence. This helped breeders keep their horses sexually active, and help them become fertile.

First, we will talk a little about FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - . FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - is one of the two main hormones responsible for sexual reproduction regulations (along with lh - leutenizing hormone - ). FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - plays the main role in stimulating the production and maturation of germ cells (which either become sperm in males, or eggs in females). This mean, when your pituitary is stimulated to produce FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - (as a reaction from GnRH), FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - will begin to stimulate the production of sperm in men. GnRH pulses in our bodies, and that pulse controls when we produce FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - .

How does GnRH play a role in this? Well, GnRH is normally a chemical that is sent from our brain to the pituitary to tell it to produce both FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - and lh - leutenizing hormone - . When a small pulse dose of GnRH (around 100mcg) is injected, your pituitary receives that signal to start producing. This will result in both an increase in testosterone serum (as a result from the lh - leutenizing hormone - stimulation) and an increase in sperm (or egg in a female case) count. The result may be a clean and effective jumpstart to our reproductive system for anabolic steroids users, and all that this jumpstart requires is one small dose.

Dosing and side effects

Like many chemicals, we want to really pay attention to our dosing. GnRH makes a great jumpstart, probably now the most effective jumpstart chem, because unlike HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - , it stimulates both lh - leutenizing hormone - and FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - to a higher extent and has a much more lasting effect. But much like HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - , dihydrotestosterone, HMB, ect ect, we need to be very careful with our pituitary and avoid hyper-stimulation. We need to pulse it once, at a small dose, simulating the pulse that is normally sent from our brain, and then let our bodies do the rest of the work.

GnRH is so powerful that large doses (around 4mg), repeated once a month, is being used as a chemical form of castration. This dose is so intense on the pituitary, that it hyper-stimulates, resulting in castration-like levels of testosterone serum in the body. Much like HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - , dosing is delicate, and too much is not a good thing. We need to use GnRH as a restart, one-and-done, and not over-do things because it may have a much more opposite and negative effect.

Without any further talk, here is my recommendation for use. One single 100mcg dose per cycle, after all esters have cleared the body and you are 100% ready for recovery. HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - should still be used on-cycle, but in my opinion this full-stimulation should be saved for the PCT and recovery phase. Use HCG - human chorionic gonadotropin - on cycle to continue simulating lh - leutenizing hormone - , and then GnRH in the post cycle. Studies I have read have seen results from even 600mcg used in a three-day period, and still hpta - hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis - function was completely restored, and his hormone levels remained within the normal range during three checkups within the following year. This suggests that the restart will not have the "flare" effect if used at reasonable doses. Another study showed the same effect, with a dose of only one 100mcg injection into a bodybuilder who had been shutdown for 13 years. That said, no more then 100mcg per 4 months. Do not exceed 1mg within a year to avoid the castration-like shutdown of your system. That even gives you room to do it after an 8-week cycle, take the appropriate time off, and then begin another. And for oral-only cycles that are under 8 weeks, save your money, as Triptorelin is not cheap stuff.


----------



## OCRAM

I would give it a try.

it seems that, @low (mcg) dosage, this jumpstart is, actually, a side effect in prostate cancer treatment (the reason it is used alongside brest cancer)

And the therapy itsef (for cancers, I mean) "matches" the warning concerning higher dosage and prolonged intake: it is aimed at lowering dht levels, first, because some kinds of prostate cancer needs "normal" levels of testo to grow.

But...as I've said before, at the very beginning of the therapy, cancer symptoms may get worse for a short time because triptorelin temporarly raises your testosterone levels: that is our window of opportunity.

M2C


----------



## GMO

bump, some ones got to have some input by now??


----------



## Dark sim

@hackskii


----------



## hackskii

Yah, I heard of this, but with nobody shouting about it as the latest and greatest, there pretty much is no talk.

I cant remember for sure, but I think too much of this causes chemical castration?


----------



## big

Clint Darden spoke about this recently on his youtube channel. He raves about it.


----------



## Superhorse

hackskii said:


> Yah, I heard of this, but with nobody shouting about it as the latest and greatest, there pretty much is no talk.
> 
> I cant remember for sure, but I think too much of this causes chemical castration?


correct plus lots of people are using peps company versions rather than pharma grade which i think is the cause of some negative press

have a few friends who have successfully used it though...its often used alongside HMG


----------



## @[email protected]

Ive used triptorelin after a four month crash. It made me aggressive for a few days and stung like a bitch pinning it in me. But after that i had movement down under again and put ten pounds back on the meat rack.

I just bought some more for after my 20 cycle im doing im going to use clomid with it as well


----------



## @[email protected]

Ive had two freinds use it as well with no regrets or any other form of pct along with it


----------



## fastcar_uk

Is it ridiculously expensive or something? Cos for the sake of one shot , it seems like a no brainer to me NOT to try it.


----------



## @[email protected]

$100 around


----------



## @[email protected]

stings like bee on your belly


----------



## fastcar_uk

@[email protected] said:


> $100 around


So cheaper than traditional pct meds then:thumbup1:


----------



## reza85

Yea but where the hell can u get some form


----------



## @[email protected]

Your personal network dude. Ask santa


----------



## Dead lee

@[email protected] said:


> Ive used triptorelin after a four month crash. It made me aggressive for a few days and stung like a bitch pinning it in me. But after that i had movement down under again and put ten pounds back on the meat rack.
> 
> I just bought some more for after my 20 cycle im doing im going to use clomid with it as well


Did you have blood tests to show you had recovered?


----------



## funkdocta

Surely if this worked as is thought, it would have caught on like wild fire and would be in everyones PCT??


----------



## Robbie789

sub'd for info


----------



## Ginger Ben

fastcar_uk said:


> So cheaper than traditional pct meds then:thumbup1:


You need a better source lol


----------



## Robbie789

@sgtsniff

I saw in your recent thread you're using triptorelin to start your pct, have you used it in the past?


----------



## sgtsniff

robdobbie said:


> @sgtsniff
> 
> I saw in your recent thread you're using triptorelin to start your pct, have you used it in the past?


No it will be the first time. Have you / anyone you know tried?


----------



## Robbie789

sgtsniff said:


> No it will be the first time. Have you / anyone you know tried?


Nope, that's why I tagged you :lol: What made you decide to use it?


----------



## sgtsniff

robdobbie said:


> Nope, that's why I tagged you :lol: What made you decide to use it?


The study (singular) i read online, and an American trainers youtube channel discussing PCT praising it to high heaven (cant think of the guys name but he has a beard if that helps).

If i was on another short cycle i don't think I'd bother but seeing as I'm going to start a 16 week cycle in a month or so i thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Ahal84

sgtsniff said:


> The study (singular) i read online, and an American trainers youtube channel discussing PCT praising it to high heaven (cant think of the guys name but he has a beard if that helps).
> 
> If i was on another short cycle i don't think I'd bother but seeing as I'm going to start a 16 week cycle in a month or so i thought I'd give it a try.


Log it


----------



## @[email protected]

Dead lee said:


> Did you have blood tests to show you had recovered?


I dont get blood work done , Dont have a connection for that and would like life insurance as well ,

Just no need too if my buddy is working good down under and im maintaining my appearance and weight.

Thats the stuff i took and its going in me again after my pct 22 days after last pin on my 20 cycle


----------



## @[email protected]

Dead lee said:


> Did you have blood tests to show you had recovered?


No blood work just was able to put meat on the rack again and use my pleasure stick alot lol


----------



## Old n fat

@[email protected] said:


> No blood work just was able to put meat on the rack again and use my pleasure stick alot lol


Ha ha that's funny as **** !!

I'd like to try this ****


----------



## Jones123

I just obtained a pharma grade 'decapeptyl' box of triptorelin and im excited to try it as I'm shutdown to hell right now. I have posted elsewhere re this on the forum. I may or may not try it yet. I'm waiting to see if hackski pct advise pays off before jumping in.

Decapeptyl pharma grade comes in a 11.25mg vial with 2 ml acid mix to mix it with therefore we calculated that a 100 mcgs dose should be about 1.8iu on an insulin pin! A seriously small amount of liquid it just seems wrong!!!

I have enough to give 1000 people!!

From what I hear stay away from cheap peptide companies and go pharma to guarantee quality etc. This stuff will screw you up if done wrong!


----------



## Echo

After a quick Google search, I found a 100mcg vial

http://www.extremepeptides.com/gnrh-triptorelin-100mcg/

As far as I'm aware, you are allowed to post peptide links...


----------



## mr small

@big vin


----------



## Benchbum

Echo said:


> After a quick Google search, I found a 100mcg vial
> 
> http://www.extremepeptides.com/gnrh-triptorelin-100mcg/
> 
> As far as I'm aware, you are allowed to post peptide links...


But if there doseing is off, you could very easily end up chemically castrating your self. Pharma will be correct. 100%


----------



## Jones123

Echo said:


> After a quick Google search, I found a 100mcg vial
> 
> http://www.extremepeptides.com/gnrh-triptorelin-100mcg/
> 
> As far as I'm aware, you are allowed to post peptide links...


I think that's a usa site. They won't post to uk I've asked


----------



## Benchbum

Jones123 said:


> I just obtained a pharma grade 'decapeptyl' box of triptorelin and im excited to try it as I'm shutdown to hell right now. I have posted elsewhere re this on the forum. I may or may not try it yet. I'm waiting to see if hackski pct advise pays off before jumping in.
> 
> Decapeptyl pharma grade comes in a 11.25mg vial with 2 ml acid mix to mix it with therefore we calculated that a 100 mcgs dose should be about 1.8iu on an insulin pin! A seriously small amount of liquid it just seems wrong!!!


The maths is 100% correct.


----------



## Jones123

Benchbum said:


> The maths is 100% correct.


absolutely! Just seems crazy such a small dose can potentially sort you out!!


----------



## sitries

let us know how u get on jones and make sure u get blood numbers up after wards


----------



## Jones123

As a bit of an update to this.... Pharma trip as I've said above is a 10ml vial so the optimum amount of 100mcgs is tiny on a slin pin. I have had real trouble because pharma trip is extremely thick and will not draw up a slin needle, in fact nothing but a large green is wide enough. I have no issues with jabbing with a green but it does put the figures out if you take into account such a big needle a and then the tiniest drop of liquid needed in a slin barrel. I just hope I got it right!!!

I'm about 10 days in and I don't feel much better!


----------



## ishadow

@lewishart Any update on this? Managed to get my hands on some triptorelin myself I think.


----------



## lewishart

ishadow said:


> @lewishart Any update on this? Managed to get my hands on some triptorelin myself I think.


 Sadly not yet  Let us know how you get on!


----------

